
Using React Instead of Dijit with Dojo Toolkit - uyasinov
http://10clouds.com/blog/using-react-instead-of-dijit-with-dojo-toolkit-part-1/
======
levemi
After prototype.js and scriptaculous came all these giant everything and the
kitchen sink libraries that dominated for a long time. YUI, Dojo, ext, and
others. I think the last big one was the Closure library. Micro frameworks
took over after jquery, underscore along with backbone showed us how. I never
want to go back to the giant kitchen sink libraries.

You had to do _everything_ their way and if not you had to make whatever you
had work with their way, which was never really trivial.

Now in the world of react you have tons of little libraries hovering around
React core. Flux implementation and Redux and its plugins, routers, views,
animation libraries, and more. I have misgivings about when React updates
because likely a big project will need to see all their dependencies upgrade
at the same time resulting in a scary day when you've done all that updating
and though your tests pass and everything seems fine so much updated that it's
always a risk but like there's no not updating. You must stay up to date with
everything if you want to stay up to date with just one thing.

Combining dojo and react? That's just crazy (but interesting)!

~~~
elchief
Tons of little libraries that all work slightly differently where everything
uses slightly different terms and interpretations of concepts. Great for
productivity...

------
eddiestat
I've mixed Angular and Dojo as well for a similar purpose. While I personally
loathe Dojo, there are certain frameworks that we use at work that require me
to interact with it. Their build system is a nightmare. Their widgets are way
too complicated to achieve simple tasks. I may look into React as another way
to handle the view portion.

With the new ES6 features and transpilation becoming so commonplace, I'm not
really sure what Dojo truly offers anymore.

------
simula67
Babel is probably the new Dojo.

~~~
phpnode
Equivalently, jquery is the new mongodb

